# Conventional oven or fan forced?



## kris1 (Mar 19, 2016)

Hi 

I don't know if this is silly, but it sure confuses me! When a recipe doesn't state what oven setting to use, would that normally be conventional oven or fan forced?

Thanks


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Conventional.

mimi


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

Conventional


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I'm not a big fan of convection baking, pun intended.

Kyle


----------

